

GreenGoose: A true story of living the entrepreneurial dream - ctkrohn
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/02/26/greengoose-a-true-story-of-living-the-entrepreneurial-dream/?isalt=0

======
ctkrohn
I work with Brian at the Cambridge Coworking Center. His work ethic is
absolutely absurd, and he deserves every bit of this success. It's an awesome
and inspiring story.

